# Drop down menu blank 8.1



## RodAttewell (Jul 17, 2008)

When I try to do a 'Save-As' in word, Excel or any other program the drop down menu is blank. See attached file.

This appears to have happened after I re-installed 8.1 because of other issues.

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

In my system, the Previous Locations dropdown menu only is populated by folder names that have been typed in. Try typing in the names of a couple of your folders then see if they appear when the arrow is clicked. There may be an option to include folders that have navigated to by clicking on them but I don't know it off the top of my head.


----------



## RodAttewell (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi MPR,

Yes, your absolutely correct, typing them in does then save them.

How odd, I'm sure they populated themselves before, but anyway, many thanks for providing the answer.

Rod


----------

